# Rudolphus the Fish: In Art!



## shinsolo (Nov 2, 2011)

I never draw and I'm not really sure where the urge to do this came from, but here it is!! Drawn with pencil and colored in photoshop. ^_^ Took me four hours >.> Should probably work on art more. That was fun. Look just like him too! I'm proud of myself.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you did WAYYY better than when i started


----------



## shinsolo (Nov 2, 2011)

thank you : )


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

if you like would you want to do my HMPK oceanist? of course it is your choice =]]


----------



## shinsolo (Nov 2, 2011)

sure : ) do you have any pictures for me to look at?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks i would love one =]:
















thanks =]]


----------



## shinsolo (Nov 2, 2011)

awww hes so cute!! I'll see what I can do ^_^ Might take me a couple of days though, homework sort of hit hard today.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i understand XP but thanks can't wait how oceanist turns out, sad new about him that he re-grew a popeye from when he was neglected from my brother =[


----------



## shinsolo (Nov 2, 2011)

poor fishiieeee *huggles him*


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thx =]] i only have salt to help him recover, and cleaning his tank
his story is...

oceanist was was of coursely bought at petco, my little brother neglected him by he was barley fed, never had clean water until months, always cold, and was in complete darkness. but i brang him to my room to care for him and he had pop eye by no clean water weekly ( that is why clean your fishies tanks). it healed stupid me thought it was done and it grew back >=[ so now i have this heater , it is really not for fish so i just put it on my dresser and let it blow warm air at his vase (yes i said vase, am soon gonna get him a tank when i get money)


----------



## shinsolo (Nov 2, 2011)

Whats the best place to buy a 5 gallon glass fish tank? I can't find one anywhere! Petco only has plastic that size, amazon.com has ONE featured and it's pretty ugly, and other websites have showed me other random oddities as well... Help?


----------

